# Bravo 3 hours off in Mountain View CA



## abbydancer (Jun 16, 2002)

I don't know if this is the right forum for this, so apologies if not.

I record some shows from Bravo. About a month ago, they moved Bravo from 181 to 48. Apparently somebody decided that we were getting an east coast feed, so every show records 3 hours earlier than shown on Bravo's website.

Unfortunately, it's not an east coast feed and the actual airing matches the website.

I tend to watch the competition shows, so I just, once I realize I've missed the initial airing, go to bravo's website, find out when the show is re-airing and then record whatever the Tivo thinks is on at that time. This is a pain.

I called TIVO last week, but they haven't fixed it.

Any ideas?
Thanks.


----------



## BlueEos (Mar 6, 2009)

I guess what you're say is that the Tivo schedule is not up-to-date on Bravo. Until they get it squared away, couldn't you just do a manual timed recording?


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

abbydancer said:


> record whatever the Tivo thinks is on at that time. This is a pain.


A better method might be to manually record by time & channel, a BlueEos recommends. Asking the TiVo to record a different specific program might work (if the start and end times match what you need), but when they fix the guide issue it will record the wrong program until you fix it to a normal SP.


----------



## abbydancer (Jun 16, 2002)

pdhenry said:


> A better method might be to manually record by time & channel, a BlueEos recommends. Asking the TiVo to record a different specific program might work (if the start and end times match what you need), but when they fix the guide issue it will record the wrong program until you fix it to a normal SP.


I understand the manual recording thing (I should have said that in my first post, sorry) but often the first airing is in primetime, and the Tivo is already recording two things. That's one of the things I like about the cable networks - they air multiple times, but not always the same secondary times.

I really think this should be fixed, since I'm not the only one obviously who is watching Bravo on comcast in my city.

Thank you!


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Sometimes it takes a while. My Independent Film Channel was off for a year or so. I would call ocassionally and it would not get fixed. I called last week-end and it was fixed this morning. I guess I need to do MTV2 and the Travel Channel this weekend.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

You should go to tivo's web site and fill out the web page about the guide data being wrong.

I guess I haven't watched anything on Bravo in a long time. I hope it's fixed before My Life on the D List starts up again.


----------



## abbydancer (Jun 16, 2002)

I think it was fixed today - they added BravoP back and the times on both now seem to match the website. We'll see in about 2 hours

Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

They took the channel line up page off of their website at least a year ago. Have they put it back up? It was a lot better to use than calling.


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

sieglinde said:


> They took the channel line up page off of their website at least a year ago. Have they put it back up? It was a lot better to use than calling.


Yes, it's back. tivo.com/lineup will redirect you to http://www.tivo.com/setupandsupport/contactsupport/lineup_tool.html where you can submit your lineup issues.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Excellent!!!


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I just used the web page to correct three channels. Pacific vs Eastern feed. Tribune logically thinks pacific as my cable company is delivering the eastern feed even though I live in California.


----------

